# Het From California



## ripinitup (May 10, 2016)

I'm completely new to the world of white water. I've done some rafting trips/tours before when on my holidays and have found it pretty exhilarating but I've not yet taken it up as a proper hobby. I'm hoping that will change this year. I'm a huge fan of the outdoors and love trying new sports, the bigger the adrenaline rush, the better, so this seems like a perfect hobby to get into. Although I love outdoor sports and I'm a very competent swimmer, I've never really done any water based sports like surfing, skiing, that sort of thing. I've done some kayaking in the past and really enjoyed that, but never on demanding waters. I love watching people navigate the rapids with a kayak though and it does appeal to me as something I'd like to try. My partner is keen on getting involved too as he's much the same as me, enjoys sport and enjoys a rush. I suppose I was just wondering what other women would recommend as a staring point. Would it maybe be wise to start with dingy rafting before moving onto kayaking/canoeing? Guessing that way you can build-up a better understanding of the risks involved and a greater respect for the beast you are dealing with.


----------



## ripinitup (May 10, 2016)

ripinitup said:


> I'm completely new to the world of white water. I've done some rafting trips/tours before when on my holidays and have found it pretty exhilarating but I've not yet taken it up as a proper hobby. I'm hoping that will change this year. I'm a huge fan of the outdoors and love trying new sports, the bigger the adrenaline rush, the better, so this seems like a perfect hobby to get into. Although I love outdoor sports and I'm a very competent swimmer, I've never really done any water based sports like surfing, skiing, that sort of thing. I've done some kayaking in the past and really enjoyed that, but never on demanding waters. I love watching people navigate the rapids with a kayak though and it does appeal to me as something I'd like to try. My partner is keen on getting involved too as he's much the same as me, enjoys sport and enjoys a rush. I suppose I was just wondering what other women would recommend as a staring point. Would it maybe be wise to start with dingy rafting before moving onto kayaking/canoeing? Guessing that way you can build-up a better understanding of the risks involved and a greater respect for the beast you are dealing with.


I was wondering, if we did want to buy all the equipment needed, what kind of cost that would come to in dollars roughly? There would obviously be the raft/kayak, paddles, safety helmets, wetsuits, footwear & life jackets, plus whatever else is recommended.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

it's going to be cheaper to get into kayaking. watch the classifieds for used kayaks or look for a spring swap. you can probably find a couple of used kayaks and enough gear to get started for 4 or 5 hundred each. then find some friends that know enough to keep you safe while you're figuring it out. expect it to take a year or two. welcome to Whitewater you'll love it


----------



## ripinitup (May 10, 2016)

ripinitup said:


> I was wondering, if we did want to buy all the equipment needed, what kind of cost that would come to in dollars roughly? I've found a decent site with second-hand goods for sale. There would obviously be the raft/kayak, paddles, safety helmets, wetsuits, footwear & life jackets, plus whatever else is recommended.


I was definitely liking the idea of kayaking rather than rafting based on my previous experience. I'm currently working on finding some friends that might be interested, well my partners brother and his wife, so that's a work in progress, I think they are pretty keen. The pricing seems reasonable, I was hoping somewhere in the region of $1,000 for the two of us so that's not bad.


----------



## ripinitup (May 10, 2016)

LSB said:


> it's going to be cheaper to get into kayaking. watch the classifieds for used kayaks or look for a spring swap. you can probably find a couple of used kayaks and enough gear to get started for 4 or 5 hundred each. then find some friends that know enough to keep you safe while you're figuring it out. expect it to take a year or two. welcome to Whitewater you'll love it


Thanks for all the advice and for welcoming us to the white water community, I am really excited about getting stuck in.


----------



## jayme0546 (Mar 8, 2010)

I have room on a Ruby Horsethief river permit. SUP'rs, Rafters, IK'rs. Large group or semi-beginners. It's a Class I-II section of the colorado river. It might be a nice opportunity for you to try out a couple of boats, see what you like, see what you need. Or get some use out of your new Kayak rigs if that's the direction you decide to go.
PM me if you are interested in joining this trip.

My experience - rafting is a $4k buy-in, to get the minimum gear needed (used).


----------

